

Amazon has won the Android tablet war – Kindle Fire has 54% of U.S. market share - joelmaat
http://androinica.com/2012/04/whats-the-most-popular-android-tablet-the-amazon-kindle-fire/

======
ja27
Surprised NOOK doesn't show up on that chart at all. I thought their sales
were strong enough to be in the top several.

